# Authorities check huge herp collection in Highton



## RoryBreaker (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au...e/news-story/02c4a6e4a0155ac9595a68156d544501

Article doesn't say whether this keeper has done anything wrong.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 17, 2016)

I hope it's not the same person who was caught with boas and other exotics a while back.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 17, 2016)

Definitely some things have gone bad with the collection and the owner's husbandry as the piece states some of the animals were found to be dead , and the RSPCA is looking into the matter ( that's a surprise to me as I was under the distinct impression that if it had scales the RSPCA didn't give a toss about it).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 17, 2016)

@pinefamily, No not the same fellow. The boas plus person was located in southern suburbs of Perth.
@kingofnobbys. The cynical response would be to say they smelled an easy conviction to help along their flagging public profile and stats. But I wouldn’t want to be that cynica... would I?


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 17, 2016)

@ Bluetongue1, I recall there being another one in the Geelong area. I would've hoped he/she is still locked up.
And I was thinking the same thing about the RSPCA. Anything to get in the media....


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 17, 2016)

I shouldn't be saying this but damn getting exotics into WA must be super tough. I won't say nice job but I'm a little impressed (or the psychopathic side of me is anyways)


----------

